

We just launched the "Handbooks" section for our yet to launch startup - floris
http://gidsy.com/handbooks/making-the-perfect-listing/

======
commonslip
Design looks great, but makes everything tedious to read. Just show me
information in a way which is pleasant to look at. Don't hit me over the head
with your design. I get it, it is slick, but design should be enabling, not
distracting.

------
mattront
Impressive design and effects, but that didn't help me to better understand
the instructions. It was more of a distraction.

------
marcin
Great work - a bit of a 'form over function', but it at least got me till the
end (which few how-tos do).

------
dbanx
Well, the landing page is just awesome. Good work.

------
realschool
Great design, although a pretty crowded market.

------
sgdesign
Great design! Who's the designer?

~~~
floris
We did it all in-house! <http://www.gidsy.com/team>

~~~
sgdesign
Cool! I also like your blog at <http://yourneighbours.de/> :)

